# Интернет > Web-программирование > XHTML >  Скачать WordPress тема

## An0lik_mi

*Download responsive wordpress Theme* 

 

*Socha Responsive WordPress Theme* – является фотография тема, для людей, которые любит путешествовать arownd мира и положить все фотографии вдохновения на личном сайте.

С Соха тему можно создать действительно красивый сайт . Вы можете сделать много слайдеров, галерей, видео-блоги , сообщения в прессе . У вас есть пять различных типов почтовых для : видео , галерея , отзывы , вдохновения и прессы. У вас есть пользовательский шаблон страницы для О -страницы и для странице Контакты . С этой темой вы можете сделать фантастический сайт в течение нескольких минут . 
Download responsive wordpress Theme 

Features list: 

100% Fully Responsive WordPress Theme 
Six different Color Design 
Unlimited custom backgrounds 
Unlimited FONTS 
Translated in 7 languages 
English 
Russian 
Romanian 
Spain 
German 
Franch 
Italian 
Custom favicon upload 
Retina Ready – ultra sharp graphics on the newest screens 
Optimised for touch devices 
Cross browser support 
Detailed documentation 
Five Comments systems 
Socha Comments 
Standard Wordpress Comments 
Facebook Comments 
Support Plugin DISQUS 
Support Plugin LiveFyre 
or Disable Comments 
SEO Optimized 
5 Custom Theme widgets 
About me Widget 
Flickr Widget 
Latest Tweets Widget 
Most Commented Posts Widget 
Recent Posts Widget 
Amazing Customer Service We provide support by comments, mail and forum for our customers 
Contact page feedback form Custom template 
Advanced Theme Options 
Logo Upload 
Background Upload 
Favicon Upload 
Change Site Color 
Change Comments Module 
Enable Ajax Comments 
Enable Social Sharing 
Edit Copyrights 
Add Google Analytics 
Add Footer Code 
Add Custom CSS Code 
Edit modules from main page 
Enable or Disable Site PreLoader 
Enable or Disable Sidebars on each Post Type separatly 
Enable or Disable Comments on each Post Type separatly 
Good HTML codeClean Valid SEO-optimized, HTML5 code 
Blog is Post Format Ready Styled: 
Standard 
Gallery 
Image 
Quote 
Video 
Five Custom Post Types with individual Design 
Gallery Post Type 
Video Post Type 
Testimonial Post Type 
Press Post Type 
Inspiration Post Type 
PSD FILES INCLUDED 
Widget ready Sidebar 
Left Sidebar can be enable or disable on different post type pages 
Right Sidebar can be enable or disable on different post type pages 
Post sharing box with social icons 
Facebook Share 
Twitter Share 
Google+ Share 
Translation-ready theme. Includes the .po and .mo files 
CSS3 Animation’s 
and many more… 

*Download responsive wordpress Theme*

----------

